# 100 days preggo pics... Thoughts?



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello fellow goat lovers! For those of you who haven't seen my previous threads, Gypsy is a ff and I am a first timer as well. Today is Gypsy's 100th day of pregnancy! I felt the kid(s) kicking for the first time! SO exciting! She seems really big to me... What are your thoughts? Guesses as to how many little buggers she's got in there? (Just for fun--- I know you can't actually tell!)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Her udder is going to be humungous! Are you sure she's only 100 days? I'm not even going to hazard a guess. I had one that looked like she was going to have a dozen and she had....2....


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I know! I am afraid it is going to be dragging on the ground by the time she kids! But since she only met her boyfriend once, I am sure of the date


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

ermmm... it just can't be true! Maybe there was a divine conception or something? I mean - she just can't go another 50 days with that udder and girth already!!! At least she is holding the kids nice and high. Poor gal... I'm totally guessing quads! If you had posted this without telling us how far along I would say she would kid in 3 weeks!

Be sure to stay on top of her hoof care and also I would give her a dose of selenium (her rear feet look a little low). Do you happen to offer kelp? Iodine is super important especially if she is carrying multiple does!

Is this the same doe that is in your Avatar photo? How old is she? Was she a twin/trip/quad herself?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going with 2 small does and 1 large buck or quads  she's huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I agree, she looks farther along to me as well?

Usually an udder begins to fill around 1 1/2 to 1 month prior. She is big.

When was she exposed to a buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a doe kid with quads.. At 8 weeks bred she already had an udder started and I felt kid movement
I'm guessing quads!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Big twins, or triplets methinks.  Is this her first time?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! She looks great, but I would have said she could kid anytime! I'll go with big ol trips!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

OK, now you guys are freaking me out!! I thought she looked big from comparing her to other pics that I have seen on here! 

Salteylove, it might be divine conception, but other than that she has only ever been around wethers! I just trimmed her hooves last week, so we are good there. I haven't given selenium as we are not supposed to be a deficient area, but I will look into that. I will see if they carry kelp at the coop. She is the same doe as my Avatar and that pic was taken just before she was bred. She used to be so slim and trim! She was a year old in April. I actualy don't know if she was a twin/trip/quad, but I do know that her dam was champion in her breed and won "best udder" at the fair 

Toth boer goats, she was exposed on July 7th, so day 145 is November 29!

Three havens, yes, this is her first time.

Milk and honey, thank you for the compliment  I think she is pretty! I don't actually know anything about goat conformation other than what I read online before I bought Gypsy and her wether buddy, but I have been told she looks nice  

OK everyone, so assuming that God did not bless Gypsy with His second son, and Gypsy is carrying BIG babies or multiples. Is there anything special I should know to help her. I have already researched a TON about kidding on this site, fias co farms, and others. But is there anything special I need to know for my particular situation?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would not be concerned about her udder, all that is most likely the mammary tissue. FF cows and goats, and everything else, have to start developing the entire udder all in one go, veteran girls already have that mammary tissue, so it doesn't seem like it's as much growth. 
She'll have a decent sized udder, but it's probably not going to be dragging the ground or banging the milk stand on her way up.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The only thing I would suggest is to read up on Pregnancy Toxemia which can affect goats carrying multiples late in pregnancy and be alert for the symptoms and have a few of the cures on hand. You may have read it on Fiasco. Otherwise she looks happy & healthy and I'm sure she will do swell! Do you already have a relationship with a livestock vet that makes farm visits and has an emergency number just to have on hand during kidding? Also watching a few goat kidding videos on YouTube can help you understand what is normal


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh also if her dam won at state fair then I wouldn't worry about her udder at all - she should have very good attachment!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks so much for the advice, Salteylove! I really appreciate it. Yes, she certainly seems happy and healthy so far! She is a love... unless I touch her udder :\ 
I have read about toxemia, but I will brush up on the symptoms just in case. Also, I am pretty sure I have watched every goat birthing video on youtube  I don't have a livestock vet, but the people that own Gypsy's stud are very experienced goat people and the wife is an ER nurse, so they are great in emergencies. They volunteered to help out with the birth if we need it.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

If anyone is still interested, I found out that Gypsy was a triplet herself. Her dam has kidded twice, both times with triplets. And apparently, both times she looked big early on and developed an udder early. So I guess it's in the genes!


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Following this thread for a while, now I can't wait till she kids! Haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

It is probably in the genes. My doe raspberry (we call her rassy , weird I know lol) was a quad and she had quads last year as an ff. I'm hoping she will again. Her mother kidded quads until her 4th freshening. She had triplets. I hope your doe kids soon. I can't wait to see pictures of the babies. Are you thinking pink or blue?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

You and me both, mollynath!

takethelead, I hope you are right! I would love to get triplets. And I am hoping for pink! 

Here is a pic of my BIG girl on day 118. (Her dam kidded on day 148 both times)


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's too cute!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you, takethelead! I am hoping that her babies are as cute as her... but when are baby goats not cute??


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

They are always super adorable!


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Love the head on pic! She's a very lovely goat! Can't wait to see the babies  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

She is soooo cute! I love how she always looks like she is smiling!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you Jezzie and PowerPuffmama! I will keep everyone posted as we get closer... 3 weeks!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Good luck!!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Day 135!!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Wowzer! She's gotta pop soon! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! She looks like she could go at any time! I'm sure you are excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful udder! She is still holding the kids fairly high on the right side so you have a bit of time! Does her udder feel tight to the touch?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I am super excited!! SalteyLove, her udder is tighter than it was, but I don't really have anything to compare it to :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's looking good! 
I agree with Salty, she still holding kids high 
Think of her udder like a water balloon  lol! It may also get shiny around the teats as it fills and gets tighter


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

It is day 145!!! I was all set to make a snarky post this morning about the total lack of signs of labor, but I think there might actually be a couple! Last night we went out to check the barn since we had set up a couple new heat lamps, and the goats were way down in the pasture! ... Not sure if that could have been Gypsy trying to hide away somewhere and her wether buddy just followed her. We don't usually check them at night so it is possible that that is normal for them. This morning I went out to take some pictures and check my girl, and it seems like *maybe* she has lost her ligaments and the babies have dropped. Hard to tell with her hair, and with me being a newbie, so you guys will have to tell me what you think. It was kind of dark out there since it is a dreary day, but when I snapped a picture it looked like her vulva has some colored discharge. I thought I will go out there is an hour or so with a flashlight and see if I can get a look. She is still eating like a piggie and no other personality changes... maybe a bit more chatty...


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My doe doesnt show any signs until right before besides resting. She'll eat like a pig until she's pushing them out!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

So, I am thinking that Gypsy is the same way DappledBoers! So, at 3:00 I noticed that she was having contractions, so I freaked out, got all of my stuff together, and sat out in the barn. It has been 2 hours and she hasn't really changed at all. Still having contractions, very posty, glassy-eyed. Has layed down a couple of times and stood in the corner a couple of times, but other than that she is just eating, chewing her cud, and coming over periodically for head scratches? how long before I see some action?? Should I stay out there, or just check on her every so often??


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't tell how long ago you posted this - how exciting! I bet you see some active pushing & broken water soon!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

SalteyLove, i just posted a few minutes ago! I was so excited when I noticed her contracting! I was running around my house frantically and I felt sick to my stomach... I have to admit some of that excitement has worn off after sitting in a cold barn for several hours watching a goat eat alfalfa and chew her cud! ha! I am going to head back out there! I hope you are right and I see some action sooooon!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

This is so exciting! Lol
Yeah mine wanted attention to right before. I hope everything goes well for you and you have kids soon! Let us know and don't forget pictures! Good Luck!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

She has streaming now, but it is definitely pink/red. What should I do?? She doesn't really seem to be pushing. She is laying down, breathing heavily, and every once in a while she straightens out her hind leg. I am so worried!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep watch, it sounds like she is close. Some of mine bleed a bit when the cervix opens.
The mucus should be a darkish amber color.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Triplets!! They were born about an hour ago.. I will post more about the birth tomorrow. The first one is little and not as active as the other 2, so I am concerned about that, but none of them seem too interested in nursing. We tried putting each of them up to her teat, and even putting the teat in their mouth, but they didn't suckle. I don't want to mess with their bonding time. Should I leave them be until morning, or is it imperative that I get something in them??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have Bo.Se and vitamin B complex for them? They do need to eat soon, they need that first colostrum.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great!!! Congrats (and I'm happy you didn't stay with her for no reason )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Wowzers! Congrats on triplets! Hopefully they've all eaten and are nice and cozy now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the congrats! We got them all to eat a little last night before we went to bed. This morning they were all on their feet and moving around. I do not have Bo.Se. or Vitamin b complex :\ I wanted to see them nurse again this morning. I only saw one of them nurse, one of them was looking, but he was on the other side, so I couldn't see if he got on or not, and the littlest one didn't seem to care. I squirted a little out and stuck it in his mouth (it is really thick and sticky) Gypsy was kicking around a lot when they were trying to nurse and she butted me a little when I was squirting some out, so that worries me. they all snuggled down to sleep, so I didn't want to bug them any more right now, but I thought I would go out in a while, give her some grain, and try to get them to nurse.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

The little one came first, and he was breech. Maybe that's why she was having contractions for so long... Then the other golden one and then the black and white one.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh my they are sooooo adorable. 

I'm no expert but there's a way to feel their belly's to see if they've eaten or not, tho I'm not exactly sure how to tell so that's no help. 

One of our girls was jump and kicking with her first, I had to hold her still for the first few feedings. Once she got use to it and her utters weren't so full she was much better. 

I want to come snuggle those babies of yours tho lol ! January can't come fast enough now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you, Jezzie! I will try feeling their bellies to see if i can notice a difference as the day goes on. I am most nervous about the littlest one since i havent convinced it to latch on at all. I just end up squirting some out and sticking it in his mout... but the fact that he is up and moving around today (when he couldn't last night) makes me think he must have gotten something!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you say if there boys or girls?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

All 3 boys. boo!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My doe kidded triplet boys too


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

So cute! We got a boy that looks just like your little black and white one! Congrats on a successful birth! I knew she had to have trips! They are so cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

so cute!


----------

